# PM Sent!



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2018)

Just my thoughts, but when you reply "PM Sent" on a For Sale ad, that should mean you're staking your claim so to speak at asking price. Not sending an offer or asking questions. When I post it, it means I have payment in hand, waiting on where to send it. Not that I messaged an offer, just to have the seller have to post "Still available". Maybe it doesn't bother others, but it kinda irks me. I've lost out on a few items because I thought they were sold. I suppose I should have PM'd that I am a back-up buyer just in case. OK, end of rant. Have a great holiday. Mike


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 21, 2018)

Are you getting *I'll take it!!* And *PM Sent!! *confused?


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2018)

Sold


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Are you getting *I'll take it!!* And *PM Sent!! *confused?



Hmmmm...but why post "PM Sent" then if you don't intend to buy? Just...send a PM


----------



## bikiba (Nov 21, 2018)

PM sent .... 

yeah i hear you on this one. Ive determined that anything and everything will happen with sales, i just let it all slide. What can you do... ommmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 21, 2018)

I pretty much just confused.


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 21, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Just my thoughts, but



Thanks for telling us your thoughts.
Don't assume everyone else thinks the same way.
Send that PM.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 21, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Are you getting *I'll take it!!* And *PM Sent!! *confused?





This is what I don't like is when someone says "I'll take it" and then they proceed to ask questions or negotiate. If you post "I'll take it" the next thing you should be doing is sending PP! V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 21, 2018)

Just because you post PM sent doesn't mean yours is the first PM sent or if the seller even follows an order of PM's system. Posting on a bike for sale ad is generally counterproductive just send a PM and be ready to pay fast and take your chances. I'll take it means just that!
Be ready to be quick with full payment or risk the sellers ire if you don't convert.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2018)

Bump


----------



## SKPC (Nov 21, 2018)

Howzabout "P.O. sent"?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 21, 2018)

So, PM sent, or I'll take it, can be sort of like a disinformation campaign, used to discourage others interests, and yield time for haggling, or just for slow decision making.  I think slow too, even slower than I can type.  I presume sellers are capable of deciding who they will sell to.
Also, sent, in past tense, means that, not just thinking about sending a PM eventually some day.
I guess the important part, might be the contents of the message, used to communicate information, via preferred method, in writing?
I would not post, low-ball offer sent, (so you better hurry-up and counter-offer right now, before the seller makes a sales decision).


----------



## s1b (Nov 21, 2018)

"PM sent" could mean anything from asking questions to buying it....
Many people don't want others asking questions on a for sale post.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> This is what I don't like is when someone says "I'll take it" and then they proceed to ask questions or negotiate. If you post "I'll take it" the next thing you should be doing is sending PP! V/r Shawn



Amen! you either want the dam thing or you don't. Why the 10,000 questions? 95% of folks that ask questions do not buy. I see, I decide, I buy or don't buy. If I screw up... then it's on me. I used to be called lots of stuff because I bought stuff so fast. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with questions...just ask them all in one PM. some people drag questions out for hours, days even... mean time I could have sold the Item to an educated consumer. (your best customer).
I have bought stuff I really decided not to, just because I feel bad that I nibbled on the persons ad and took up a bit of their time.


----------



## Boris (Nov 21, 2018)

Here's what I would do:

If I wanted something that was listed, and if someone already replied by saying "PM sent". I would still reply to that ad by saying, "PM of interest sent". Hopefully, I would be the next person the seller talks to, regardless of the the content of the first PM.

If someone says "I'll take it, PM sent". That should mean that person will buy the item at sellers list price. I'll still post a "PM of interest sent", and hopefully, I would be the next person the seller talks to if the first deal falls through.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 21, 2018)

I will reply PM sent after someone else does to "Mark my spot" (like a dog), because 50% of the time the first person is just "inquiring" or "kicking the so-called tires" on an item, or haggling. *And it's always the same people doing this!!!*


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2018)

PM sent just means a line of communication has been opened.
I never assume that means the item has been sold until the seller tells me or post it as being bought and paid for.
Since most guys use the first private contact as the time stamp as to who was first in line, I make contact first and then I post the I'll take it/ PM sent, just to let the guy know, I've made contact if he hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 21, 2018)

Again posting on the ad is generally meaningless and unproductive. Get it done or don't.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2018)

Dibs!


----------



## Boris (Nov 21, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> PM sent just means a line of communication has been opened.
> I never assume that means the item has been sold until the seller tells me or post it as being bought and paid for.
> Since most guys use the first private contact as the time stamp as to who was first in line, I make contact first and then I post the I'll take it/ PM sent, just to let the guy know, I've made contact if he hasn't seen it yet.




The only time I assume that an item has been sold is if JAF/CO posts "PM sent".


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 21, 2018)

That's why I don't sell on here.............so confusing!


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2018)

I'll take it.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 21, 2018)

While you all were reading this post I just...


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2018)

Always too many silly comments in the sale section."cool bike","my wife will kill me","wish I had the money" are silly to post.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 21, 2018)

I feel so stupid. I read Fordmike's post [ by the way, happy birthday Mike, I just had one too] and I skipped the rest of the posts. I should have read them... I thought Mike wrote,  "B. M. sent." I'd be upset too. I mean gosh, a B.M.   Now I see it was P.M.  I guess I'am getting old and can't see too good. Sorry....


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 21, 2018)

Most times I do buy something, I don't even reply to the actual post , and yes ther are alot of guys that so send me messages about something I'm selling and just drag it on and on , drives me nuts ! If they do it too much , I just tellem don't contact me ever again,  after dealing with dudes on Ratrodbikes.com for about 9 years and many deals on Clist , I can purdy much tell where a convo. Is going.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2018)

the tinker said:


> I feel so stupid. I read Fordmike's post [ by the way, happy birthday Mike, I just had one too] and I skipped the rest of the posts. I should have read them... I thought Mike wrote,  "B. M. sent." I'd be upset too. I mean gosh, a B.M.   Now I see it was P.M.  I guess I'am getting old and can't see too good. Sorry....





Well, IMHO sending a BM would definitely be more effective. BM= *B*uy *M*essage.


----------



## Boris (Nov 21, 2018)

vincev said:


> Always too many silly comments in the sale section."cool bike","my wife will kill me","wish I had the money" are silly to post.




BM sent.


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2018)

Boris said:


> BM sent.



I'll fill a plastic bag and ship it to you.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 21, 2018)

vincev said:


> I'll fill a plastic bag and ship it to you.





BM  really , someone might take that for blow me ...


----------



## vincev (Nov 21, 2018)

I'll stay with bowel movement.lol This might call for a picture.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 21, 2018)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> BM  really , someone might take that for blow me ...





So someone on RRB sent you a BM?   lol


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 21, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> So someone on RRB sent you a BM?   lol




Hahaha , thought it was you !


----------



## Phattread (Nov 21, 2018)

Gentlemen,  I have read all of your conversation here and feel that some or all may apply to me and this WW II HUFFMAN that I fully intend to sell through this forum.   First I don't want to be jerked around nor do I intend to jerk anyone or potential buyers around.   Second I respect each of you and the skill and patience you have to do the work of the historic projects you have. I am new to the forum world but I am vetted in sales on either side.  I like fair, and honest. I want to be clear that I have taken no offers nor have I discussed any numbers or sale with anyone public or private. As pointed out more than once "a price will be stated" in classifieds.  A start date for bids or auction style sale and an end date will all be stated. And I will follow my rules and yours. EVERYONE will have an opportunity to make an offer.  Once again if I'm wrong or out of line here, please politely tell me.


----------



## anders1 (Nov 22, 2018)

Phattread said:


> Gentlemen,  I have read all of your conversation here and feel that some or all may apply to me and this WW II HUFFMAN that I fully intend to sell through this forum.   First I don't want to be jerked around nor do I intend to jerk anyone or potential buyers around.   Second I respect each of you and the skill and patience you have to do the work of the historic projects you have. I am new to the forum world but I am vetted in sales on either side.  I like fair, and honest. I want to be clear that I have taken no offers nor have I discussed any numbers or sale with anyone public or private. As pointed out more than once "a price will be stated" in classifieds.  A start date for bids or auction style sale and an end date will all be stated. And I will follow my rules and yours. EVERYONE will have an opportunity to make an offer.  Once again if I'm wrong or out of line here, please politely tell me.



Ummm, we don’t do auctions on this site..... Just name your price and sell it.


----------



## the tinker (Nov 22, 2018)

OH boy...sorry everyone. The B.M. post was wrong of me. Sometimes I just can't help myself and I post something I think is funny, but really it's totally inappropriate. I would like to delete it, but I am afraid it's too late.
The cat 's out of the bag.


----------



## Pantmaker (Nov 22, 2018)

I use homing pigeons for all purchases.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 22, 2018)

Phattread said:


> Gentlemen,  I have read all of your conversation here and feel that some or all may apply to me and this WW II HUFFMAN that I fully intend to sell through this forum.   First I don't want to be jerked around nor do I intend to jerk anyone or potential buyers around.   Second I respect each of you and the skill and patience you have to do the work of the historic projects you have. I am new to the forum world but I am vetted in sales on either side.  I like fair, and honest. I want to be clear that I have taken no offers nor have I discussed any numbers or sale with anyone public or private. As pointed out more than once "a price will be stated" in classifieds.  A start date for bids or auction style sale and an end date will all be stated. And I will follow my rules and yours. EVERYONE will have an opportunity to make an offer.  Once again if I'm wrong or out of line here, please politely tell me.




Nope never heard of you ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 22, 2018)

Phattread said:


> Gentlemen,  I have read all of your conversation here and feel that some or all may apply to me and this WW II HUFFMAN that I fully intend to sell through this forum.   First I don't want to be jerked around nor do I intend to jerk anyone or potential buyers around.   Second I respect each of you and the skill and patience you have to do the work of the historic projects you have. I am new to the forum world but I am vetted in sales on either side.  I like fair, and honest. I want to be clear that I have taken no offers nor have I discussed any numbers or sale with anyone public or private. As pointed out more than once "a price will be stated" in classifieds.  A start date for bids or auction style sale and an end date will all be stated. And I will follow my rules and yours. EVERYONE will have an opportunity to make an offer.  Once again if I'm wrong or out of line here, please politely tell me.



I suggest you do some research on eBay or auction house sales as to what it's value is, or start a thread here on the Cabe asking for help. Otherwise, list it on ebay and let 'er rip.


----------



## bike (Nov 22, 2018)

For a while on the old forum you could lock your for sale post so that no one could post on it but you- thought that was great


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 22, 2018)

bike said:


> For a while on the old forum you could lock your for sale post so that no one could post on it but you- thought that was great





This is the way it should be.
Some on here feel they have to respond to everything posted.
Another dumb idea is digging up something for sale years ago and discussing it and clogging up the for sale ads.


----------



## fattyre (Nov 22, 2018)

Buyer backed out, Item still for sale


----------



## vincev (Nov 22, 2018)

I am tired of reflector ads.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 22, 2018)

I never understood why people do this.
Posting "PM Sent!" seems redundant to me. Furthermore, posting "PM Sent!" seems redundant to me.

You sent a Private Message to the seller. Why tell everyone about it?

I don't get it. Maybe I'm missing something.

Maybe people that do this spent time working for The Department of Redundancy Department?


----------



## anders1 (Nov 22, 2018)

vincev said:


> I am tired of reflector ads.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Boris (Nov 23, 2018)

vincev said:


> I am tired of reflector ads.




Don't worry, you won't have to put up with them very much longer. I only have 75 more reflectors left to sell!


----------



## vincev (Nov 23, 2018)

Boris said:


> Don't worry, you won't have to put up with them very much longer. I only have 75 more reflectors left to sell!



I am anxiously waiting Generation 2 reflectors to hit the scene !


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2018)

vincev said:


> I am anxiously waiting Generation 2 reflectors to hit the scene !




Me too! Those reflectors are a work of art and very cool. Wish I had some bikes that needed some, but those S reflectors won't be replaced.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 23, 2018)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I never understood why people do this.
> Posting "PM Sent!" seems redundant to me. Furthermore, posting "PM Sent!" seems redundant to me.
> 
> You sent a Private Message to the seller. Why tell everyone about it?
> ...




My favorite post are when a guy answers a "Wanted" ad with pics and prices ,
Lol , then I swoop in the Cone of Silence with a better deal.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 23, 2018)

about the PM SENT thing. this means...pm sent=private message sent. that's all it means. awhile back there was a nice guy that sent a pm only to find out he was asking something about the length or something and had not 'committed' to buying the item. right behind him another person stepped up to the plate and bought the item. the 'pm sent' guy got all bent sideways that his asking a question(to his way of thinking) implied he had dibs and he used the word 'dibs' for everyone to see. if it wasn't me it was another that had to jump his @** and set him straight-pm and dibs or first to lay claim('i'll take it-whether in a pm or open rebuttal on the auction page)are different. first to respond (commit) is the usual winner. either you step up or step back when it comes to a buy commit. sending a pm is just asking a question in the trade/hobby world-especially here on the cabe(my opinion!). although a pm should say 'sold/i'll take it' in its text!  did that make any sense? hummmm….. think about it this way.....if a really nice bike or part is listed here on the cabe and the second entry is a 'pm sent'.....do we really know a message was sent to the seller. if we ass-u-me this means sold-then about half the items here on the cabe would never get sold! imagine those individuals that haven't got a dime in their pocket posting a 'pm sent' messages to discourage the rest from trying to buy the item and be malicious. generally speaking examples......post=i'll take it!  pm=would you take less for it? there is a difference.


----------



## Barto (Nov 23, 2018)

PM sent kinda implies an obligation but there are deal breakers -


Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> I never understood why people do this.
> Posting "PM Sent!" seems redundant to me. Furthermore, posting "PM Sent!" seems redundant to me.
> 
> You sent a Private Message to the seller. Why tell everyone about it?
> ...



PM see the is kind da like calling dibs


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 23, 2018)

PM Sent, don't mean squat!
Lol!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 23, 2018)

BARTO said...'kinda implies' ……..ass-u-me!  that's if all goes well-yes-deal breakers like: wanna trade or I don't have paypal or can you do any better on the price? nothing says 'dibs' like...'i'll take it' or 'sold' (and mean it! follow up with a payment in a timely fashion)


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 23, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> PM Sent, don't mean squat!
> Lol!



That may be, but when "I" post PM Sent, that means I have sent a private message stating that I will purchase the item. I don't see a reason to post on the thread if you've sent a message asking questions, for more info or pics. That's just me! Anywho....happy buying and selling to all! I love the Cabe Classifieds! I do 90% of my bike buying here and have had the opportunity to sell several items as well. I usually don't know I need something until I see it so keep posting up your stuff to sell


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 23, 2018)

this is all a friendly banter and is being discussed so that no one will have their feelings hurt down the road or disappointed they didn't get something they wanted or was unsure who really got the item(its trying to make that clear).


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> PM Sent, don't mean squat!
> Lol!




PM Sent, don't mean diddly squat!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 23, 2018)

i'm sure glad we cleared up the difference between 'squat' and 'diddly squat'!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2018)

A couple comments, 2 PM's sent but not one BM sent. The bike is still for sale and seller is online at this moment. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1953-roadmaster-all-original.143229/#post-956670


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 23, 2018)

perfect-I rest my case...….. almost 60 replies later-we see light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Nov 24, 2018)

Sloppy seconds if Catfish falls through!


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 24, 2018)

*SOLD*


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 24, 2018)

So many of the asking prices and counter offers on here deserve a "BM sent! " response.


----------



## vincev (Nov 24, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> A couple comments, 2 PM's sent but not one BM sent. The bike is still for sale and seller is online at this moment.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1953-roadmaster-all-original.143229/#post-956670



All useless comments except Fregman ,on this bike .Still waiting for "My wife will kill me"and a few"wows".


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Nov 24, 2018)

Some of the confusion may lie in the fact that a few years ago a buyer could post PM sent and it meant he/she was quite interested and likely a buyer. Today that is less so. Here is a thought: if someone is first to post “PM sent”, and then contacts said seller, is the seller obligated to hold out for a possible sale based on a “PM sent”? Think about it... I say no, because I’m wanting to sell. If you want more info, history or measurements, that’s fine, if time allows,  but if there is another PM right behind with an unequivocal “I’ll buy it” then I think the offer to buy trumps the PM sent.
All said, this site and this community are very special, and I am most appreciative of all of you, such that I have to pinch myself before I suggest it to a new bike enthusiast for fear of sending yet another potential buyer to the PM wars!


----------



## Boris (Nov 24, 2018)

When I'm trying to sell my reflectors, I think what annoys me most, is that with the huge volume of PM's that I get, some people can't seem to understand just exactly how long it takes to respond to all of them.


----------



## catfish (Nov 24, 2018)

TTT


----------



## sue12 (Nov 24, 2018)

How it is sold or who too is who meets the price or is successful in negotiating or trading. Pm sent des not mean much


----------



## bikebozo (Nov 24, 2018)

Every transaction is different , there are no rules , the owner of the item, is in control of the deal . Usually that means the 1st person who puts money in the hand of the seller. Some do not accept pay pal -get there checking routing and account information and make a payment . Do not expect , a seller to box up the bike as well as you would like , do not expect a seller to even want to feel like messing with boxing it up . Do not assume you own anything until it is delivered to your home or secure in your vehicle .good luck in your purchases


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 24, 2018)

I think most of us are all singing the same tune now-fantastic!  for the hold-outs....use your noddle-get with the program!


----------



## the tinker (Nov 24, 2018)

I got "Dibs." What does Dibs stand for anyway?  I haven't heard that phrase used in a long time, but heard it lots as a kid. " I got dibs on the last twinkie!"  Yeah right...Pow!


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 24, 2018)

Since I cannot see the item in person,
I'm going to ask questions.
Some sellers use ads from the web to
illustrate their item.
That don't cut it with me.
But, I can understand one can go overboard with too many tire- kicking questions.
If the seller places his ad with the actual item
and includes vital information, I won't have
to ask question.
Also if someone is ready to buy sight unseen.
That's fine too.
If I take more time, I blame myself and
nobody else if the item was sold.

I have had no problems because I communicate with seller right away and know where we stand.
I have had great success with Boris.
He is excellent vendor.


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 24, 2018)

One thing to mind is the seller.  There are a few sellers that would have a few rules on their postings.  
Some sellers require email only, some PM only, some change their minds...etc

In Fordmike’s case he should just send offers or PM’s on all the stuff he likes.  Even after the “PM sent”.
I usually check via Pm and not post to see if the item is available and show my interest to purchase. Once again no comments in the classifieds would help just like the HAMB

For example that sale ad for the handlebar extensions, with everyone posting about their extensions confusing the whole posting... I’m at what point do you not know to just start a new thread.


----------



## locomotion (Nov 25, 2018)

I always have to write PM sent because I always have the same question on all items..... since that I live in Canada.
Also, some members don't seem to notice the Inbox function in the upper right hand corner of the Cabe page!!!
To me PM sent doesn't mean "I'll take it" because I always have to first ask if the seller is willing to send the item to Canada and at what price. 

But now I will write : "question sent by PM". If it makes some members feel better.


----------



## Artweld (Nov 25, 2018)

I myself have always thought that PM SENT meant that the item has been sold, as I have only bought a few items here on the cabe, there's been a lot of cool and unique items that I would have bought here but by seeing PM SENT that was the end of that post for me, and on to the next post that interests me of a sale item, again if it's a PM SENT I'm assuming it's sold, I have spent alot of money on ebay for bicycle related items due to the PM SENT post, it would be really nice to keep that cash in the cabe community, but now I'm starting to understand how the PM SENT works due to this great discussion on this matter 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## schmanek (Nov 25, 2018)

My understanding of the reason to post PM sent was to alert the seller that a PM was sent. Sometimes, in other forums people do not respond to PM's. I mean in every single forum I have been in sale post always get PM sent posted under them. And as I understand it it was always to alert the seller. Because sometimes you send a message and get no reply. Sometimes the forum or internet or whatever screws up and people do not get your messages.

I am pretty new to this forum and I am not sure I even ever posted here or not. And maybe you think PM sent is an exclusive thing to here or, maybe you think this forum should have a different protocol then all others. But as far as I know it was always a way to tell the seller to look for a message. To make sure they actually got a message. 

Maybe it is a throwback to a time when internet forums did not run so smooth.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 25, 2018)

PM sent is like a dog pissing on a tree.
It's just a way of letting the other dogs know, that you're in the neighborhood.
The seller ultimately decides which dog gets the bone.


----------



## TieDye (Nov 26, 2018)

I have posted PM sent quite a few times because a seller had not replied to my message for a few days. I figured he'd see the post and go check his messages. You know, like a reminder nudge. Nothing ticks me off worse then being told I was the first to message with a "I want it" message, but the seller didn't check all his messages in order,  and sold the item to someone who didn't even message him until 3 days after me. At least the guy told me he screwed up. So, the "nudge" to look for a PM from me unfortunately seems necessary more than it should.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2018)

PM Vs I'll take it post. I know it is every sellers right to decide who gets the item. Usually the first person to PM, or post "I'll take it" on the for sale tread. All to often while I am typing in -  "I'll take it", some one else is sending a PM. Or the over way around. Posting "PM sent" doesn't always mean the poster is going to buy the item, but it makes it look that way. If you are sending a PM because you have some questions, you should post that you are " Asking Questions".


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> PM sent is like a dog pissing on a tree.
> It's just a way of letting the other dogs know, that you're in the neighborhood.
> The seller ultimately decides which dog gets the bone.




Just like when you could see the names of the bidders on ebay. Everyone use to stake their claim early.


----------

